# French army



## slayer (31 Jan 2009)

I don't understand why the french army is ridiculed on the regular.  From my understanding of there army it was an ass kicker in the medieval times, and throughout history, especially the Napoleon era.  France had a big empire, which the french army had a big role in playing.  They did lose WW2, and lost guerrilla wars in some colonial countries, but so has the US.(Vietnam, possibly Iraq).  I think people need to grow up and recognize that the french are warriors just as much as any other country.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2009)

WOW!  Where did this come from?


----------



## Teflon (31 Jan 2009)

France?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2009)

French Military Victories


----------



## marine762 (31 Jan 2009)

Its because of the mass mutinees in WW1 and their defeat in WW2. Brits and Americans would poke fun at the French because while they were fighting, the French were surrendering.

During the Franco-Prussian wars, the Germans started almost a hundred year legacy of French inferiority. The French army like you said have been very successful throughout history, but it has been marred by around 5 generations of smack talk.

As a testament to the French race as warriors, in WW2 the Van Doos were thought of as "a fierce bunch" by the Germans.


----------



## marine762 (31 Jan 2009)

I forgot to add, if the Germans hadn't unified , they would be the ones that were considered the losers.


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2009)

The French army was lead by old generals from WW1. I think the main probem was the leadership, not the soldiers.
The Germans used newly-developed Blitzkrieg warfare featuring the mobile Panzer mechanized divisions.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2009)

Hummm, I am a little bit bewildered with this thread, considering this is from the poster who claims that the Nazi war criminal Hess is a hero.

However, I still laugh at the statement about the sale French 'surplus' rifles.... Never fired, like new, and dropped ONLY once  ;D

So, its time to 'suck it up' Slayer.  Oh, I don't know who teaches you history, but France never sent troops or fought in the war in Iraq, as you claim they have done.

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> As a testament to the French race as warriors, in WW2 the Van Doos were thought of as "a fierce bunch" by the Germans.



Gee marine, I thought the R22eR were Canadians. At least they were the last time I heard.

The Germans were the losers. Your so called unification theory is blown out of the water. They lost both World Wars, and have been responsible for millions of people (civilian and military) killed in a total of +10 yrs of war, covering the period from 1914 to 1945.

WTF does the East/West unification of Germany have to do with it all? The FRG had re-established itself with the free world decades before unification, while the DDR remained closed to the west and in a stalemate of Communist dominated ruinment for the same period.


----------



## Yrys (31 Jan 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> As a testament to the French race as warriors, in WW2 the Van Doos were thought of as "a fierce bunch" by the Germans.



I'm a francophone Canadian living in Québec.
And as a Québécoise, I resent that the R22eRs is called French. 

_Some_ of our long dead forefathers were French,  also British, American,
Amerindians, etc... *WE* are not living in France, are not French citizen.
We are Canadians, with more dead ancestors coming from France then Great Britain, 
compare to the anglophones, that's all. Some of us want to be Québécers, but that still doesn't make us French...

Just my 2 civilians cents...


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Jan 2009)

Well said, Yrys.


----------



## marine762 (31 Jan 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm a francophone Canadian living in Québec.
> And as a Québécoise, I resent that the R22eRs is called French.
> 
> _Some_ of our long dead forefathers were French,  also British, American,
> ...



Yes, you are right, but Van Doos are French ancestory, and the Germans viewed Quebecers as French based peoples.


----------



## Yrys (31 Jan 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right, but Van Doos are French ancestory, and the Germans viewed Quebecers as French based peoples.



So we should be proud that the Germans, that were officially nazis then, wrongly thought 
that Van Doos were a fierce bunch of "French race warriors"  ???

Or should the French by proud of that ?

I'm puzzled.


----------



## marine762 (31 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Gee marine, I thought the R22eR were Canadians. At least they were the last time I heard.
> 
> The Germans were the losers. Your so called unification theory is blown out of the water. They lost both World Wars, and have been responsible for millions of people (civilian and military) killed in a total of +10 yrs of war, covering the period from 1914 to 1945.
> 
> WTF does the East/West unification of Germany have to do with it all? The FRG had re-established itself with the free world decades before unification, while the DDR remained closed to the west and in a stalemate of Communist dominated ruinment for the same period.



Thanks for the history lesson big guy.

WTF does FRG and DDR REUNIFACTION have to do with GERMAN UNIFACATION of 1871.
If Germany never unified in 1871 they would have been small scattered, weak states. 
Germans weren't losers in the Franco-Prussian war and they sure didn't mutinee like the French did in WW1.
Last time I checked, the Van Doos weren't Irish or English or Russian or German, they are fucking mostly French ancestory hence the words French race.

Time to put down the AUG and pick up a book Iraqi "kill"er


----------



## marine762 (31 Jan 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> So we should be proud that the Germans, that were officially nazis then, wrongly thought
> that Van Doos were a fierce bunch of "French race warriors"  ???
> 
> Or should the French by proud of that ?
> ...



Hey buddy I don't give a fuck what you think about the subject, I quoted that off a Nazi book at the library.
If your so god damn puzzled, why don't you go ask a Nazi vet?


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy I don't give a fuck what you think about the subject, I quoted that off a Nazi book at the library.
> If your so god damn puzzled, why don't you go ask a Nazi vet?



I think its time for you to STFU.


----------



## Teflon (1 Feb 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy I don't give a fuck what you think about the subject, I quoted that off a Nazi book at the library.
> If your so god damn puzzled, why don't you go ask a Nazi vet?



You can read?


----------



## marine762 (1 Feb 2009)

No.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

Well you got introduced to the warning system.

I highly suggest that you put yourself on listen silence for abit.


----------



## Yrys (1 Feb 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy



I'm a woman.



			
				marine762 said:
			
		

> I don't give a frig what you think about the subject,



your privilege



			
				marine762 said:
			
		

> I quoted that off a Nazi book at the library.



Can't you explain what you're quoting ?



			
				marine762 said:
			
		

> If your so god damn puzzled, why don't you go ask a Nazi vet?



If I new a Nazi vet not in jail, I  would first contact the Israeli ambassady, then wait for Mossad to extract him.
I would then be unable to talk to him , in his Israeli jail...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Feb 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> If I new a Nazi vet not in jail, I  would first contact the Israeli ambassady, then wait for Mossad to extract him.
> I would then be unable to talk to him , in his Israeli jail...



Yrys......not all Nazis are wanted for crimes. Not all of them are of interest to anyone. I have met several German WW2 vets while i was in Italy, none of them were what you would call "criminals".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> If I new a Nazi vet not in jail, I  would first contact the Israeli ambassady, then wait for Mossad to extract him.
> I would then be unable to talk to him , in his Israeli jail...



If I may, please reel in your neck abit. Like CDN Aviator said not every one was guilty of it. The higher ups yes (IMHO), while the lowly foot soldier who was just following orders are not (again IMHO).


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Feb 2009)

Alfred Jodl was only following orders, too...... 8)


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the history lesson big guy.
> 
> Time to put down the AUG and pick up a book Iraqi "kill"er



You've crossed the line with me calling me an Iraqi killer.

At least I know who/what I am (or we as a whole) dealing with here.

I'll let the mods sort you out.

You're lucky you are NOT local. 

I don't take being called murderer lightly. I am going to find out who you are.

OWDU


----------



## marine762 (1 Feb 2009)

I've already talked to the mods about you OWDU. You started it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> I've already talked to the mods about you OWDU. You started it.



....and I just finished it.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2009)

marine762 said:
			
		

> You started it.


That's all I need to see. :


----------

